# The Vintage Chronograph Thread



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Seen Quite a Few of these dotted around the forum, thought it might be nice to post loads of them in the same place, I'll start with this

Landeron 48 movement Chronographe Suisse, Circa 1940s I guess, not really sure


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Great idea on the thread.

Although I do not have any vintage chronograph yet, but I have a few on my wishlist.

I'm looking forward to see pictures many of excellent chronograph watches which has a few fellows on the forum.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1. c.1960s Cauny Prima - Landeron 187 - purchased from the very gent who started this thread!










2. My latest acquisition, 1950s Leonidas - Landeron 48.


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a couple..


----------



## purplebug (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

new on here but found the forum due to looking up my colleagues vintage chrono. Its a Leonidas but unsure of model. It belonged to his father who moved around loads from the Ukrain to various parts of Britain so again we are unsure where it originated from. We have popped open the back and again through trawling the internet looks to have a Valjoux 72 movement and the case is thinly gold plated going by the markings.

The strap is not original and neither is the glass we think but my colleague is looking to get it back to as near original as possible with a nice new glass and strap. The watch itself runs no problem once wound as do the chrono dials. I'll post up pictures once home. Anyone know how to date these watches. I had a look at the dating thread but couldn't see the Leonidas brand. I know they were bought by Heuer in the 60's and have emailed them for assistance but have not heard back yet.

Cheers

Martyn

PS i'm a watch fan myself and especailly chronographs but mine are 3 more modern ones with a Seiko from the early 90's (18th present), a TAG Kirium and a limited edition MotoGP Tissot T-race from 2008 as my daily.


----------



## purplebug (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry for pics, they were taken with phone camera


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, the old Hahns are among the most underrated chronographs out there.

Here's the oldest chronograph in my collection (doesn't quite make the 40's, I'm afraid)...










... with the very first Hahn caliber:










Its enamel dial is in pristine condition and so is the movement. The case shows some wear, but hey - this beautiful old lady is almost 90 years old. Wish my face looked like this when I'm at that age ;-)

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

(Had posted the following with the initial post but then got informed that I'd posted too many pics...)

Here's one with Landeron's final column wheel offering ...










... the '52':










(Between them lies the WW II-era L/39, of which I sampled one, too. Unfortunately it's currently with my watch maker










I'll show a few more down the road, if you like them ;-)

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

My two:

Hamilton Chronomatic B, cal 11, 1969










Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute 809, 1967


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rectory Chronograph:




























It's made of massive gold:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

'Rectory' was a brand of the venerable Stolz FrÃ¨res S.A. of 'Angelus' fame. Accordingly, its prime mover is an Angelus 215:










It makes an impressive sight on the wrist:












Regards

Tomcat


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

cactus said:


> Great old piece you have there, looking forward to seeing vintage chronos owned by* forumers*.


I'm a Forumer from the States and here's mine...:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Longines 13ZN again. Circa 1940.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

These old chronos are absolutely beautiful. My Swiss Emperor is away for a clean and service at the moment and should be back in a week or so - and I'll add it's pic to the trophies on show here.

Seeing this thread almost makes me want to concentrate solely on these watches and fuel my passion for them by selling my non-chronos! Oh, be still my heart!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

@ martinus_scriblerus: that Longines is splendid! Beautiful movement! But what happened to the crystal?

Mind if I entertain you with one of the very first cam-operated chronographs?





































The Landeron 47 as seen in this "Colorado" was Landeron's first cam-operated chronograph to enter series production (and thus the very first one following this principle). Its production run ended after some 25,000 movements built, when it was replaced by the Landeron 48, which was much improved and became the founding father of the most successful chronograph movement family. Some three million 48s and successors were built.

Best regards

Tomcat


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

got this dogma chronograph with a first generation valjoux 7733 movement .

searched the net and cant find another example .

any hints or pointers about this would be most welcome .

i no nothing about watches but i replaced the crystal myself and sorted out the hands and now every thing is working as it should .

as you would say i have came to a dead end .

thanks for reading .

robert


----------



## Colin T (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Colin T (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Colin T (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Still waiting on my 18k chronograph bought from Thomas with a landeron 48 movt back from the watchmakers (hollow fixed lug had gone through so needed a plate attached) but just picked this up too:










Crap photo sorry

It's another landeron 48 old chronograph, 1940s I think, marked chronograph suisse although with the frequency of redials on these and the overall wear there's a good chance it's not it's original face. Seller said it was all original for what that's worth. Case is plated with a fair bit of wear, mainly at nine on the bezel, and the 30 minute sub dial at 3 doesn't work but price was pretty reasonable so I'm happy. Dial has yellowed really very pleasantly and it's keeping time well.


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had this a few years now. Can anyone idelntifyt e movement? I thought it was a landeron48 but I dont think thats right. It looks like a Landeron 47? Its too bad the crown is an ugly replacement.


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is nice vintage of the 40's variety for you. 1946 in all original and untouched condition. Breitling ref. 178


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Just in from the watchmaker. This Universal Geneve Compax circa 1943, was purchased at the Henri Stern Co., New York City by the original owner whom I acquired if from in Feb. our this year after sitting in a shoebox untouched since 1954. Owner worn this piece in aerial combat as a P51 fighter pilot in the Pacific during WW2 and again in the Korean War. Very rare dial and a true survivor piece.

Wayne


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Time to resurrect this topic, I have cleaned up the thread by deleting the posts with dead photograph links so vintage (or pre-1980) chronograph owners post away and @Thomasr I am looking at you!

My solitary contribution is an Omega Speedmaster 4.5 with the Lemania movement, currently waiting to be taken to Swiss Time Services


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

My Baume and Mercier, not too sure what year it is TBH! I've also a Pierce ..the bane of many a watchmaker!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

*i have two older chronograph's,a leonidas from ww2 era which a bought because i fell in love with the patina[and i was drunk but no regrets] and an avia from the 1960's,they both have launderon movements....*


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

My vintage chrono ... in with Simon at the mo have a new pusher replaced :drinks:

Cheers

Sicura Breitling Chronograph Ss Mens Watch Date Caliber Eb 8420-73 APRIL by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Some gorgeous watches here beautifully photographed. Love a chronograph!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What! No Seiko 6139s yet? Surely the most iconic has to be the Pepsi/Pogue, especially as it holds the honour of being the first automatic chronograph into space.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Thought I'd post the 4 chronos that I've owned.

The first I bought new in the late 80s and now qualifies as vintage!

Seiko 7T32. This is it in a sorry state after years of hard wear. But I'm glad to say that since this pic was taken I have repaired it myself. Replaced the crown and pusher, new battery and working like new!










Next a Chronograph Suisse Landeron 48, that I've since sold. The thin gold case was a bit bashed but it had a lovely dial.



















After that was a nice 40's Cyma Valjoux 22.



















And last of all my new 70s Para Valjoux 7734. A german make that is trying to look like a Breitling Datora. I think it looks great!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

CTZ Speedy


----------

